# Building a new main PC Rig solely as a Cubase machine. What's the latest specs I should get for a top of the line 2020 machine?



## Fitz (Aug 5, 2020)

I've been reading a lot about AMD vs. Intel. What's the latest of what works best with Cubase / UAD hardware?

I threw this together in PC Part Picker but I just want something that's the most stable machine for working in Cubase day in and out. Can anyone who just did this shed some light?


----------



## edhamilton (Aug 5, 2020)

Thinking the same.
I'd want a shit ton of ram though. Time to start researching options.


----------



## Fitz (Aug 5, 2020)

edhamilton said:


> Thinking the same.
> I'd want a shit ton of ram though. Time to start researching options.


What’s your thoughts on AMD?


----------



## edhamilton (Aug 5, 2020)

I read someones report of an Ripper build that was disappointing. 
Something about it didn't yield as many voices as a 9900k build.
Grain of salt with that one though as its info lost in my failing brain hole ........

I was thinking intel server chips for a build to last 5 years. PC - Cubase. Get off the apple train for my DAW.


----------



## Pictus (Aug 6, 2020)

Fitz said:


> I've been reading a lot about AMD vs. Intel. What's the latest of what works best with Cubase / UAD hardware?
> 
> 
> I threw this together in PC Part Picker but I just want something that's the most stable machine for working in Cubase day in and out. Can anyone who just did this shed some light?




I do not know anything about Cubase, but some UAD may have problems with AMD








The AMD Ryzen & UAD 2 Thread - Page 8 - Gearspace.com


I am thinking of picking up a UAD quad x4, are the tb3 interfaces working ok on ryzen? I gather it is just the pcie cards which were a problem?



www.gearslutz.com





AMD likes faster RAM





Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?







www.scanproaudio.info





You may find this video interesting...


Scan Pro Audio was not much successful with Threadripper





2020 Q1 – Cpu’s in the Studio overview







www.scanproaudio.info





But look





Anyone using a 64Core Threadripper and Cubase?


Just wondering if anyone here is using a 64 Core Threadripper with Cubase? I’m still pondering a PC build and started looking at Threadripper instead of Ryzen. Anyone have any experience with Threadripper? On paper this 64Core 3990X beast seems too good to be true.




vi-control.net





I would look for a better cooling...


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/tsndnQ/alphacool-eisbaer-420-6231-cfm-liquid-cpu-cooler-11390



And a case capable to fit the big cooler


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/dyLwrH/fractal-design-define-7-xl-atx-full-tower-case-fd-c-def7x-01


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2020)

Depending on how fast you need one, you can build a Pro rig for fairly cheap if you watch Amazon, ProVanatge and NewEgg for random parts sales.

I recently built an AMD 3700X that works fine with External DSP racks and RME, all PCI-e based interfaces.
64GBs of RAM, NVMe M.2 Samsung Pro, Samsung Pro SSD, ASRock Rack X470 Server board, etc. Took 6 months since I already have a few machines using i7’s and was in no hurry.

It’s single core performance is slightly less than Intel i7/9’s but not enough to invalidate it, it’s strength is in number of instances loaded. Liked it so much I’m building for an AMD APU (CPU w/ graphics) we won’t see until summertime 2021.

Bought the ASRock Server board a month ago on special order, won’t see it until later in August. I want Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM, and Auros M.2 NVMe’s, plus a Samsung Pro PCI 4.0 SSD, so I wait until they go on sale. Until then my i7’s and 3700X will do anything I need.

The X570 ASRock Rack motherboard is perfect for audio. I’ve used them for years now, they last due to industrial build specs.

These are Server boards with consumer Chipsets, so basically the only Server boards you can overclock. Although Supermicro allows overclocking on their gaming/media designs, which are server quality.


----------



## Loek Mulders (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe google can help with the AMD vs Intel question.

I’m still using an intel i5 (10 years old) with 8gb ram (Vengeance).

for average use of cubase elements 9.5 (wich might be a bit lighter then the pro version) it does not have any issues.
that said, i mostly stay under 8 audio tracks and 5 effects per track.
a big ssd hard drive is going to help a lot with loading speed though.

Going full pro, i would get a fairly new processor (never the latest because the prices on those are rediculous) and 32gb ram.
if you import video into cubase you’re going to need a good graphics card as well.


----------



## Pier (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm very happy with my 3700X. Compared to the 3960X it looks like a toy, but it's a beast. I would seriously consider if you need the added performance and heat.

If you go with 3960X you will need better cooling. You will probably want to look at the liquid cooling options @Pictus has mentioned. Also you will need some case fans.

On my 3700X I use a Noctua NH D15 plus 5 case fans so that I can run those nice and quiet.


----------



## Pictus (Aug 7, 2020)

IF want extra case fan


----------



## Pier (Aug 7, 2020)

Pictus said:


> IF want extra case fan




Oh wow that P14 is amazing!

I bought some Redux 140mm fans from Noctua. Not as cheap, but at $15 I'm quite happy with the performance.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Dec 8, 2020)

I am assembling my pc. My budget allows me to buy an AMD Ryzen 5 3600 with 6 corrs and 32 gb ram for now. I need to run around 60 to 80 tracks for writing cinematic music. Will it work for now?


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 8, 2020)

JashandeepReehal said:


> I am assembling my pc. My budget allows me to buy an AMD Ryzen 5 3600 with 6 corrs and 32 gb ram for now. I need to run around 60 to 80 tracks for writing cinematic music. Will it work for now?


So the zen2 AMD chips are not *great* for DAW's. Not bad, but not great. Intel around the same price will do you as good/if not better.
However, Zen3 (so 5600X) by all accounts looks to be damn awesome for DAWs at it's price point.
I'm waiting for Zen3 threadrippers, but you would have no problem running 60-80 tracks on a DAW like that. I can run 150-200 on my 2013 mac pro trash cans...


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Dec 8, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> So the zen2 AMD chips are not *great* for DAW's. Not bad, but not great. Intel around the same price will do you as good/if not better.
> However, Zen3 (so 5600X) by all accounts looks to be damn awesome for DAWs at it's price point.
> I'm waiting for Zen3 threadrippers, but you would have no problem running 60-80 tracks on a DAW like that. I can run 150-200 on my 2013 mac pro trash cans...


The 5600x is still very expensive here. If I can get for cheap I will surely get the 5600. But if not, would the 3600 just work? Cause I used to use an intelligence i3 5th gen with 4 gb ram. I am just 17 years old. And it was horrible on that one. I just need something good to run and cheap. I am not doing anything professionally yet. It will take time and I can always upgrade later. The Intel equivalent is a little expensive. Is there a difference between the Ryzen 3600, 3600x and 3600xt?


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 8, 2020)

I have unfortunately not followed progress for using the 3600 with DAW's. There were issues upon release - mostly when trying to run extremely low latencies (say 128 and below)
If memory serves me correct, Scan Pro Audio benchmarked them and identified that there were issues. I have spoken to others who have confirmed that the Zen3 architecture does not suffer from the same issues - it is an entirely different architecture that just happens to be awesome for DAWS.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Dec 8, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> I have unfortunately not followed progress for using the 3600 with DAW's. There were issues upon release - mostly when trying to run extremely low latencies (say 128 and below)
> If memory serves me correct, Scan Pro Audio benchmarked them and identified that there were issues. I have spoken to others who have confirmed that the Zen3 architecture does not suffer from the same issues - it is an entirely different architecture that just happens to be awesome for DAWS.


Ok. Thanks for the info. I did not know about the issues with 3600. I will see if I can get the 5600 cheap


----------

